# חארות



## airelibre

Could you tell me the meaning of this word? I've seen it in derogatory situations, so sorry if the word is offensive!


----------



## arielipi

it means jerk(s),asshole and such.


----------



## GeriReshef

This word is the plural of חרא which is borrowed from Arabic (shit),
though it has roots in the Bible (חיריונים).


----------



## arbelyoni

GeriReshef said:


> This word is the plural of חרא which is borrowed from Arabic (shit),
> though it has roots in the Bible (חיריונים).


And also חריהם (Kings 18:27) and חראיהם (Isaiah 36:12), that are closer to the modern spelling.


----------



## airelibre

Thanks, from what I've seen the plural is always harOT even when masculine. Is that correct?


----------



## arbelyoni

airelibre said:


> Thanks, from what I've seen the plural is always harOT even when masculine. Is that correct?


Correct.


----------



## origumi

airelibre said:


> Thanks, from what I've seen the plural is always harOT even when masculine. Is that correct?


The plural is either -ot as feminine or -im as masculine.


----------



## airelibre

origumi said:


> The plural is either -ot as feminine or -im as masculine.



? I've seen גברים חארות etc. so are you just talking about plurals in general?


----------



## origumi

airelibre said:


> ? I've seen גברים חארות etc. so are you just talking about plurals in general?


It seems that -ot is the default, regardless of gender. -im is for masculine only.


----------



## airelibre

origumi said:


> It seems that -ot is the default, regardless of gender. -im is for masculine only.



What do you mean? I can't find anywhere the pluralisation as חארים or חאראים, (however you spell it). Does גברים חארות mean shitty people, or men, or both depending on context?

Out of interest, if you were to say What a shit! Would if be eze hara for a man and ezo hara for a woman?


----------



## arielipi

i already answered your first question airelibre.
as for the what a shit - always eze hara.


----------



## airelibre

arielipi said:


> i already answered your first question airelibre.
> as for the what a shit - always eze hara.



Ok, just that what Origumi wrote confused me slightly.


----------



## origumi

airelibre said:


> I can't find anywhere the pluralisation as חארים or חאראים
> ...
> Ok, just that what Origumi wrote confused me slightly.


Try חראים.


----------



## airelibre

origumi said:


> Try חראים.



Ok, I see now. However, I don't see any גברים חראים. Does this exist? Does גברים חארות mean shitty people, men or both?


----------



## arielipi

that was also answered! only harot/


----------



## origumi

airelibre said:


> Ok, I see now. However, I don't see any גברים חראים. Does this exist? Does גברים חארות mean shitty people, men or both?


From a comment in a certain site: גברים טובים נופלים על נשים חארות ונשים טובות נופלות על גברים חראים.

This tells you several things:
1. נשים and גברים mean men and women, neither means people
2. חראים is an alternate form to חארות, less common yet common enough
3. The spelling is inconsistent in regard to the א position

As mentioned above by GeriReshef and arbelyoni, חרא (or חרה?) is a good Biblical word. However, it was superseded by the "cleaner" word צואה when reading the Bible and therefore forgotten. Modern Hebrew חרא is borrowed from Arabic. It poses a difficulty in the plural form and also an ambiguity if spelled חרות. Therefore different people say and spell the plural form differently.


----------

